# Yancey RR



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone here have any reference material or pics that they can share of the old Yancey RR short line that was in western NC? My son and i would like to add this short line to our layout, but I'm having trouble finding material. I got a pic of one of their old locos, but would like more if possible. Also info about colors of cars etc.


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't know if you checked rail pictures but they had a few shots and a couple with the type of cars it looks like they used. Looks like they used Norfolk and Western and Western Maryland boxcars.

Here is the link to the album if you haven't checked here.
http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php?railroad=Yancey Railroad


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Mart. I did check but must have did something different, I didnt get as many results as you did. Ty Yea thats what I was looking for. An ideal about the cars they pulled


----------

